# Vogue shows. aut/win 06 & spr/sum 07



## sophette (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.vogue.co.uk/Shows/
From the aut/win 06 - Elie Saab is by far my most fave designer. I love the glam: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





From the spr/sum 07 - Luella wins it out of the selection.


----------

